# Dunhams Sporting Goods Rant



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Sister wanted to buy her son, 17 yrs old, a new remington 870 for X-mas. She went to Dunhams in Findlay, oh. Filled out all background search paperwork,, then was told she couldn't even get the gun that day. Never heard of spending over a coup[le hours to get a firearm unless a paperwork problem. Does Dicks and Dunhams practice next day service ? If so, I'm done shopping there. Mike


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

That is typical, she.just got the "luck"of the draw. You could go in today and walk out with the gun in 20 min. When they do the background check there is always a chance that you are the random person that gets the three day wait. You can't be mad about it, that's just the way it is.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

A lot of different things will kick you into Delay.Simular names, prior govt. security clearence checks, prior FFL will all sometimes will kick you into delay. You can't blame the dealer. If she has a clear record it is no big deal.. Unless things have changed some dealers will release the firearm after a 3 day wait (legal) , some won't.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I bought a new slug gun at Dicks a few days before gun season. Filled out the paperwork, handed it to the sales guy, and he went into the back room to submit it. Less than a minute later, he came out and said it was approved, and a manager walked me to the front so I could pay for it.

The guy didn't know squat about guns, though. I asked to see the gun, which was a 20 guage 870 with a cantilevered rifled barrel. I asked if it was a 'combo', and did it come with a field barrel. He told me it was not, and that the rifled barrel was 'pinned' to the action, and could not be removed. I twisted off the end cap of the shell tube, and removed the barrel in all of seven seconds. I said to the guy, kind of sarcastically, 'you might want to send this one back to Remington, I think they forgot to 'pin' the barrel'. He said 'how did you do that?'. I explained that I removed the end cap, and pulled the barrel off. I asked a second time if it was a combo, and he said no. I then asked to see the box that the gun came in. Sure enough, there was a field barrel in the box, along with a Remington 2x7 scope. I told the gentleman that he should learn a little more about the products he sells.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

If they break the rules they lose their right to sell guns. I knew a guy who owned a pawn shop who had a regular customer who pawned stuff over a year with him. One day the guy came in and pawned a gun. The guy was denied the release of his gun when he came to get it. The guy was irate.

After being intimidated by this guy that was twice his size for 20 minutes the man suggested that his friend come in and pick it up for him the next day. The pawn shop owner said if that's what you do how am I supposed to know what's going on but, I cannot let you leave this store with this gun. The next day the friend came in and picked up the gun shortly followed by the feds.

Long story short he's in federal prison for 18 months for aiding a straw purchase of a fire arm. He also can no longer be in physical control of a weapon of any sort because he is now a felon. Which means his shop lost 20 percent of it's business. If they get an order to delay your fire arm purchase and give it to you any way or violate any rule regarding weapons they lose more than just one customer.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

after the elementary school shooting and the extreme gun buying to follow it is extremely hard for them to get through for the check....a friend that is a ffl dealer took all day long to finally get through just to hear a recording....maybe that or not.??????


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

It took me 4 days to get through to the ATF to get a NIX background check done for a customer.The delay has nothing to do with the store you purchase a gun from, it's about the amount of guns being sold since the shooting in Conn.............Mark


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hate the game, not the player!


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

just bought a pistol today at the new fur fin and feather. In and out in 20 minutes


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Never new there was a random 3 day waiting period. Kinda sucks when X-mas is a couple days away though. She went to cabala's and walked out the door with one in an hour, same day. Mike


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

That there scares me. If a customer is delayed from the nix check and is able to go yo another store and purchase one right away? That nix system is more flawed than I thought. Its in place to keep people safe being able to bounce stores until you get accepted is scary stuff.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Never new there was a random 3 day waiting period. Kinda sucks when X-mas is a couple days away though. She went to cabala's and walked out the door with one in an hour, same day. Mike


Really? Wow. For some reason I thought that would have been impossible. Being she was denied for three days. I have been in a gun store where people were passing and one guy had to wait three days. He was pretty perturbed. Didnt know you could just go to another store.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Just found out sister had her husband try his luck @ Cabela's, that's how it went so smooth. Sorry for the confusion, just always thought you were guaranteed an out the door sale within reason if NIX check was good. Again, sorry, Mike

ps, still should be no hassle though for any legal american.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

My son had to wait for his 1911 colt cause he was fingerprinted for hiS CCW.That was within a week apart.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

my Personal experience with Dunhams in Ashtabula Ohio was this- I stopped in to buy some shotgun shells to shoot some trap at the Ashtabula Rod and Gun Club ( great place to go if you are ever up that way- nice people too !!) and seen a GSG-5 22 on the wall and I asked the sales person what can you tell me about it ? guy didn't know much except it was on sale. the price was right so I purchased it. they do not do Dealer to Dealer with the pass of a F.F.L. so what ever -I filled out the 4473 handed it to the sales clerk, he gave it to his supervisor to check it then faxed it to their corporate headquarters to have it checked, once it got approved by corporate - the supervisor told the clerk it was ok, then they called it in to the background check center. then they told me to drive around back to the receiving door and they would hand me the rifle. drove around back and the sales clerk handed me the rifle out of the box because he could not get it back in the box, handed me the plastic bag with accessories -said have a nice day and slammed the door. that whole ordeal took 65 minutes. I will never purchase anything from Dunhams ever again it is obvious these people have little clue of what they are doing, and little knowledge of what they are selling.


----------

